# Favorite Beer ?'s



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

So, I live in the middle of the snobby world of $100 a bottle wines, and have (I think as a sign of my rebel way of thinking) gotten really into good Beers. What is your favorite beer and why? My favorite right now is Newcastle! Just curious.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

My favorite is Molson Canadian. Okanagan Springs pale ale is pretty good too.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Newcastle draught tastes great, better than bottled. I recently burned out on Pilsner Urquell and now prefer good ol' Budweiser. Fuller's London Summer Ale tastes great, too.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Harp and Guinness. No, I'm not Irish.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

One word: FREE


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Deschutes Brewery Jubelale. I'll give a full report later.


----------



## diego (Sep 23, 2002)

Samual Smiths Pale Ale


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

When beer was a happening thing for me, Heineken, St Pauli Girl so cold there was ice on the bottle, as served at the Seven's on Charles st. in Boston, or a king Miller outside on a cold winter day, breakfast of champions.
I got to a point where I would drink a half bottle left overnight on the coffee table with a cigarette butt in it, so kinda segued away from it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Anything from New Glarus (Wisconsin, of course!):beer:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Shiner Bock


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Gordon Biersch Blonde Bock, Samuel Adams, Red Dog Scottish Ale, Guiness, Anchorsteam. I have to stick to 1 glass since I get so buzzed 1/2 way through it.:crazy:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I still have fond memories from highschool of BREW 102 and Schlitz Stout Malt Liquor. Let's not forget the ultimate mixture of Cutty Sark whiskey and gatorade. The fast delivery followed by an ultimate smooth cruise - no clothing just the dry desert wind striking our face in that slow motion arid ocean where the bronze contours change face along with the interacting fronts, where cold meets warm. The quiet storm.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just about anything from McNeill's in Brattleboro, VT: Dog's Breath, Dead Horse ... We have tie-died tank tops from them that say: "Beer is the reason I get up each afternoon."


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hey Angrychef, all of that in one gulp. WOW!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ROTFL....suzanne that was great!
Cafe Eau had Framboise Lambic on TAP...the servers drank it, they gave it out in large glasses instead of the smaller ones etc....so it went by the wayside, but man it was GREAT.
I like Schalfly (home town), or Sam Adams....am contemplating going to a friend's Beer dinner on the 28th, guess I better get ressies....


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

What the ****'s a BEER DINNER?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just like a wine dinner, but with specific beers chosen to complement each course. Try it sometime!  :bounce: :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Our hockey team has as sponsors Heinekin, Molson and Fosters, and High Falls brewery makers of Genessee, 12 Horse ale, Honey Brown, etc. So I am partial to those, but if I had my druthers..
I love a nice Black and Tan with Harp and Guinness, my old roomie at NECI made a great Black and Tan using homemade smoked beer.
But I also love Oranjeboom!


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

Any one know of a menu for a Beer Dinner posted on the net any where? I would like to see what others have done! That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A few of my favorites (just a few)

Guinness
Lindeman's Framboise
Fuller's ESB
Catamount Porter
anything by Samuel Smith
Old Peculiar
Chimay
Orval
Celis White
New Glarus Edel Pils
any dark malty German beer

and yes I love Rolling Rock (one of my guilty pleasures)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ask and you shall recieve.....Jim Voss from Duff's Restaurant in St. Louis....

Sunshine Wheat Beer
Paella-stuffed Piquillo Pimento with sunshine Aioli

Trippel Belgian Style Ale
Pear and Blue cheese salad with Trippel viniagrette

Blue Paddle Pilsener
Sea Scallop with creamy crawfish succotash

Fat Tire Amber Ale
Lamb, goat cheese and eggplant bruschetta

1554 Brussels Style Black Ale
1554 Braised short ribs and horseradish mashed potatoes

Abbey Belgian Style Ale
Apple Strudel, Cinnamon ice cream, Caramel sauce

$60 includes tax, tip, dinner and beer.......


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

"I feel sorry for people who don't drink. They wake up in the morning and that's the best they're going to feel all day." - Dean Martin
-----------

Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout

Old Thumper


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Shroomgirl-sounds like New Belgium Night. My favorite of the bunch is still Fat Tire. Got some in the fridge right now. Menu looks very good too.


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

So how much beer do you get with each meal? I may be a light weight but, a pint with each course would pretty much do me in!

Who distributes Fat Tire Amber Ale? With a name like that it hase to be good.

Do you guys get Sierra Nevada Pale Ale on the east coast? Or Wolavers? God, they are good!


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

We get Sierra Nevada. Used to drink some years ago, but then switched to Catamount, made in Vermont. Last I heard Catamount went out of business and now Harpoon is being made at their brewery in Hartland (VT).

Have you come across Utah Phillips out there in Nevada City?

Edit: For those who don't know about Utah, he's not a beer.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Totally clueless as to how much you get during dinner, there is an hour cash bar prior to dinner.....????.....geez 2 I'm mellow 3 I'm goofy 4 is really not a good thing....and I haven't consumed more than 4 pints in an evening since college.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The tab sounds reasonable, but the price may be really... high!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Hey Nick-- I don't know if Dean Martin said that. I know Frank Sinatra uses the line in _Sinatra at The Sands_ , which if you've never heard it, you really should.


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

Bighat - I saw that at another site and it was attributed to Dean and knowing his fondness for the juice it sounded like a natural for him. But I just did a search on it and Sinatra's the man. You're right.

In my search I came across this from the late great Frank Zappa.

*"You can't have a Real Country unless you have a BEER and an airline - it helps if you have some kind of a football team, or some nuclear weapons, but at the very least you need a BEER."*

Edit: For other great and not so great beer quotes -

TastyBrew


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

So tell me who or what is Utah Phillips?

Man I never heard of any of the beers you all are talking about! Any way to get them over here, Nor Cal?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

A sweeping generalization...Microbrews, hand crafted, in small batches. That was one of the (few) redeeming characteristics of where we lived in southwest Colorado. There was no shortage of microbrews, all producing wonderful products and all vying for our $$$.

Pinstripe - Ska Brewing
Durango Wheat & Durango Ale
Mesa Cervesa
Fat Tire (with a cool pic of an old bike on the label)
Carver's Brewery (in Dgo, CO - also has a killer restaurant offers the best breakfast and a decent bagel)

If I get sent on a beer run, I look for a dark beer, as local as I can get it.


----------



## darv (Jan 4, 2001)

bell`s beer Beers that are local


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Nick, I to had heard that Catamount had closed its doors. But then I heard that they had re-opened so I am not sure what the story is. If anyone knows, please share.


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

ChefClay - Utah is running around somewhere there in Nevada City. There's a small community radio station there where he puts out a program for distribution to other community radio stations around the country. Kind of an itinerant drifter, story teller, and songster. Pretty good stories if you're into left wingish, peace, and labor stuff. If you aren't into that and met him, he'd probably have you tied up pretty soon with his great stories. Just my impression from listening to him on the radio.

Pete - As far as I know Catamount is out of business and Harpoon took over the brewery in Hartland. I was over there around the first of Sept. and that's what I heard.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

That is a bummer!! I thought Catamount was one of the best breweries around!!


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll double check that. But I had a Harpoon Pale Ale that was supposedly being made in Catamount's old brewery and it was good.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The beer dinner was GREAT! The abbey ale was to die for....banana flavor!!!??? and the 1554 Black Ale was smooth and mild....loved it. The New Belgium co is coming out with Framboise and a Cherry lambic. Can't Wait.
Food was suberb...especially the dessert, and paella pepper


----------



## 3059 (Oct 30, 2002)

Any beer as long as its cold


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

will it get me skanked?, cos thats what i want it for.


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's good beer I want it at cellar or woodshed temperature.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nick.shu, that is so profound!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heh,

i started drinking to forget, now i forget why i drink. But it tastes so good, but i cant remember why.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

missed your humor. good to read you again.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

ahh, just been a little busy of late shroom, how bout yourself?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

always....can't seem to thrive without a new challenge or exciting idea.


----------

